# How do I make HGH more effective?



## VictorZ06

*Will steroids give you a bigger penis after prolonged use? NO.

Will the use of HGH give use a bigger penis after prolonged use? YES!!
*

Some basics first:

Growth hormone (GH), also known as somatotropin, is a peptide hormone produced by the anterior lobe of the pituitary gland. Growth hormone secretion occurs in a pulsatile fashion following a circadian (daily) rhythm, which is controlled by a central area of the brain known as the hypothalamus. The hypothalamus regulates serum GH levels through the release of two functionally opposing hormones: growth hormone-releasing hormone stimulates GH release, while somatotropin release-inhibiting hormone reduces it.

Endogenous (made within the body) GH exerts its actions by binding directly to specific receptors on target tissues including muscle, connective tissue (tendons, ligaments, bone, and fat), *as well as every major organ*. Growth hormone also works indirectly by stimulating liver cells to produce and secrete polypeptide molecules known as somatomedins, the best studied of which is insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1). Like GH, IGF-1 boasts receptors throughout the body and serves many functions. Together, GH and IGF-1 play influential roles in virtually every system from muscle, bone, and connective tissue growth and repair, to the selective regulation of various aspects of metabolism, as well as helping maintain normal brain function and cardiac health.

However, GH secretion falls precipitously with advancing age. Furthermore, research shows that in aging men, the amplitude of pulsatile GH release (the magnitude of the GH pulse) declines by 50% every seven years after 18-25 years of age.

This decline is also mirrored by diminishing IGF-1 levels. The decrease in the secretory activity of the GH/IGF-1 axis, commonly referred to as somatopause, correlates with a number of undesirable symptoms generally associated with aging. Most notably, diminishing GH/IGF-1 has been shown to reflect disordered sleeping patterns, bone frailty, increases in central adiposity (fat accumulation around the middle of the body including the abdomen), as well as decreases in cognition and muscle mass, strength, and conditioning.

Growth hormone (GH) is a peptide hormone that is intimately involved in tissue growth and repair. Together with insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1), GH helps regulate metabolism and maintain normal brain and cardiac function.

Secretion of GH falls dramatically with aging, correlating with age-related symptoms such as disordered sleep patterns, fragile bones, cognitive decline, and decreased muscle mass and strength.

Studies examining exogenous GH therapy in elderly adults with declining GH levels have yielded mixed results.

Given the mixed results and the high cost of subcutaneous injection of human recombinant GH therapy, a more natural approach to maintaining youthful health and vigor is to employ lifestyle choices that optimize the endogenous production of GH.

Safe methods for enhancing endogenous GH production include: losing excess body fat, particularly abdominal fat; avoiding high-glycemic load carbohydrates; optimizing sleep habits; eating a high-protein, low-carbohydrate snack before bedtime; and exercising regularly to your lactate threshold. Targeted nutrients including CDP-choline, arginine, ornithine, glycine, glutamine, and niacin (vitamin B3) can help support endogenous GH secretion, assist muscle growth and recovery from exercise, and promote healthy sleep.

This all does sound fine and dandy, but because HGH can promote the growth of organs, and not all organs should grow. For example, Acromeglia. Acromeglia is a disease that causes abnormal bone growth. HGH cannot cause acromeglia, but it can speed up the progression of the disease in people predisposed to it. Also, while HGH (and IGF-1) wont cause cancer or tumors, they can create an environment that can allow already existing, active tumors to grow at an accelerated rate (prostate growth for example). This is no good...and one should be aware of any possible cancer or tumors before deciding to use human growth hormone.


*There is more good than bad with HGH!*

*-deeper sleep:* You basically sleep like a baby. While on HGH people often wake up in the same position they fall asleep.
*
-baby smooth skin:* This is especially noticeable when you feel the texture of the back of your hand. Compare it with other people or take notice before you start the HGH cycle.
*
-increased metabolism:* The body burns carbs at a higher rate.

*-improved immune system*

*-greater cardiac output*

*-improved blood pressure*

*-overall tissue regeneration:* This includes regeneration of major organs which shrink with age.

*-stronger bones*

*-increased sex drive (libido)*

*-reduced body fat:* This is especially noticed on the initial cycle, when the body is surprised by the sudden increase of growth hormone and does not know how to adapt at first. In the subsequent cycles the fat loss effects are usually not as drastic as the initial one.

*-higher energy levels*

*-increased muscle mass:* People who work out regularly usually see a drastic increase in muscle mass on the initial HGH cycle, and moderate increase on subsequent cycles. The HGH caused increase in muscle mass can not compare to the steroid caused increase. Steroids rapidly but temporarily increase the mass of the muscle cells while HGH causes creation of new muscle cells. Thus the muscle mass gain from steroids is faster but more short lived than the HGH gains, which come on gradually but persist for as long as the person is physically active.

*-increased endurance and exercise performance*

*-faster regeneration after physical activity*

*-improved cholesterol levels*

*-improved sight and hearing*

*-faster growth of hair and nails*

*-prevent or alleviate muscle wasting (caused by various diseases)*

*-faster recovery after severe burns or injuries*

*-improve growth in children with short stature (caused by various diseases)*

*-prevent or alleviate osteoporosis*


I have been using HGH for almost 10 years, on and off. Both on and off cycle. I have been asked before if HGH has enlarged my penis since I have used it for so long and for the known fact that HGH promotes growth to ALL the bodie's organs. From what I have learned, only testosterone can increase penis size during puberty, once you have gone through puberty, there is no way to increase the size of the penis with hormones. I find this to be false.

So in short, the answer is YES! HGH will in fact enlarge your penis. I have not experienced any change in length, but a most certain change in girth. My X wife and my X girlfriends have confirmed this for me. I started to notice a change in size after about 9 months or so of use. Granted, I was using both insulin and IGF at the time....but it was the HGH that promoted the growth on my penis. I have asked other long term users about this, and the 4 people that I asked (all long time users) have ALL told me that they have noticed a change in size (girth) of their penis after using HGH for at least a year. Same thing goes for the size of the testis.

This can further be confirmed by your long term wife/girlfriend.


There are things one can do to improve the use of HGH:

*
Adequate Sleep* The highest concentration of HGH activity occurs during deep sleep. There are numerous studies that have clearly shown that inadequate sleep and irregular sleeping patterns can substantially reduce the about of human growth hormone secretion. According to Dr. Richard Auchus, a professor of endocrinology at the University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center in Dallas:

Growth hormone and testosterone production peak during sleep. You can actually get people to test pathologically low for growth hormone by waking them repeatedly during the night. I always tell people that if you want to maximize your growth hormone, get a good nights sleep.

*Avoid high glycemic foods* Insulin is a direct inhibitor of HGH secretion. High glycemic foods can play havoc with your insulin levels causing them to spike or surge above normal, healthy levels. Not only does this increase your risk for developing type II diabetes but it can also have a powerful affect on reducing human growth hormone secretion.

*Trim your abdominal fat* If youre carrying excess fat around the mid-section then you will impaired your bodys ability to produce HGH. Typically, a person with excess stomach or abdominal fat is also suffering from both insulin and leptin resistance. By working to restore your bodys leptin sensitivity you can accomplish three positive health benefits: reduced body fat, improved blood sugar control, and improve human growth hormone and IGF-1 production.

*Exercise* The type, duration, and level of intensity of your exercise program will have varying effects on HGH secretion. There are multiple studies that show how an exercise intensity that pushes your body to a lactate threshold can trigger an excised-induced HGH release for at least 24 hours. Most athletes create this lactic acid formation to stimulate HGH release by using high intensity, short duration exercises. However, several studies have shown that properly administered circuit training programs that utilize relatively light resistances can be just as effective in stimulating the production of human growth hormone.

*Late night snack* Your last snack before bedtime can have an impact on your fat stores or your HGH production but not both. High carbohydrate snacks before bedtime will only feed your fat cells. They do nothing to stimulate the production of human growth hormone. However, a high-protein, low-carbohydrate snack about an hour before bedtime can serve a dual purpose. Because its low carbohydrate it minimizes insulin release. (Remember insulin is counterproductive to HGH secretion.) Because its high in essential amino acids it aids your bodys natural ability to produce human growth hormone. Just keep your snack under 200 calories and at least an hour before bedtime.

*L-arginine* This essential amino acid, when properly brought into your system, can increase the release of HGH. However, the combination of L-arginine intake with exercise, especially resistance training or interval training exercises, can produce even greater increases in human growth hormone.

*Glutamine* Your bodys most abundant amino acid is glutamine. Studies have shown that consuming even a modest amount of glutamine (2000 mg) can increase HGH levels.

*Glycine* This essential amino acid also has the potential to benefit human growth hormone production. Research has shown that glycine plays a critical role in initiating normal patterns of REM sleep. In a 2007 study published in Sleep and Biological Rhythms, researchers showed that glycine administered orally just prior to bedtime significantly improved the quality of sleep for the test subject. The test subjects were chronic insomniacs. In addition to helping improve their sleep patterns, one of the side benefits was an improvement in the HGH production. This would make sense since proper sleep is a critical factor in the bodys ability to properly regulate its circadian release of human growth hormone



/V


----------



## Snarky91

My friend acquired a lot of growth hormone of a pharmaceutical grade by teva a company in Israel. This was back when he was raking in a shitload of money he didn't know what to do with it. I don't remember EXACT doses but I THINK he was trying out 3-4 ius a day and he commented to me a few times how it would rejuvenate his skin etc etc but one other thing I remember is he had to refrigerate it and one day his wife was pissed at him and she knew he stored 'supplements' in a certain compartment and she threw it out. I remember clearly LEGIT one months supply costs thousands of dollars and he actually shopped around on it once he had the legal nod from a 'wellness clinic.' This stuff is not cheap. You can't buy it saving your allowance. If one thing is counterfeited or sold pure bunk in world of physique enhancement no question it is growth hormone!


----------



## VictorZ06

You are very right.  A kit from a pharmacy can run you almost $1500 in some areas.  I will NEVER pay that.  I have been using HGH for a better part of 8 years or so.  Currently, these are what I have been running for the past 6 months, and I'm ever so happy with them.  I'm really lucky to be able to get these, it's all my bros and I currently run. (Not generic, no plain white box, labeled cans, authentication stickers to verify on the website, and they don't cost that much at all.  They are even a tad bit overdosed believe it or not...






/V


----------



## Serotonin101

What country are these from? This is the first I've heard of them so just curious.


----------



## VictorZ06

Serotonin101 said:


> What country are these from? This is the first I've heard of them so just curious.



I couldn't say for sure, I would venture to say US....but I'm not certain.  I asked my guy, he didn't know either.




/V


----------



## Yeetbeat

Cheapest GH I've had access to here in Aus was $600 for a 120iu kit of Hypertropin.

It's as if money needs to be no object for running GH in this country


----------



## VictorZ06

Serotonin101 said:


> What country are these from? This is the first I've heard of them so just curious.



I couldn't say for sure, I would venture to say US....but I'm not certain.  I asked my guy, he didn't know either.




/V


----------



## VictorZ06

trozzle said:


> Cheapest GH I've had access to here in Aus was $600 for a 120iu kit of Hypertropin.
> 
> It's as if money needs to be no object for running GH in this country



WOW....that's expensive as hell!!  Serostim kits here in the US can run up to $1500 from some pharmacies.  Off market prices are around $500 if you are lucky.  The Greys run a little bit more than half that here in the US.  I'm lucky to have the hook that I have here in the states.  I know some guys paying $700+ for Greys.  Screw that!  I get them for half that!!  And not just because I'm an 8 year long customer...





/V


----------



## Snarky91

The problem is there is someone could put product in a package that has valid authenticity features and markings. At that, how does one know for sure they have legit product? Do they send some in for a lab test? Do they take some and then get a test to measure their levels? Is this feasible? Does this pinpoint the dosage, purity, type, integrity, time frame in storage and transit and overall viability of the product??? Are these metrics even verifiable? Does one know for sure based on findings of one product shipment that all subsequent shipments will meet the same criteria?

Does one have recourse if they get ripped off? What is the likelihood of there being incentive to rip someone off, given lack of recourse?

Does it make sense for pharmaceutical companies to procure prescription regulated, mandated and instructed, therefore, for the treatment of certain indications, specialty product, at lucrative profits where the company will provide something inert, expired, or under-dosed to specs. ?


----------



## Serotonin101

VictorZ06 said:


> WOW....that's expensive as hell!!  Serostim kits here in the US can run up to $1500 from some pharmacies.  Off market prices are around $500 if you are lucky.  The Greys run a little bit more than half that here in the US.  I'm lucky to have the hook that I have here in the states.  I know some guys paying $700+ for Greys.  Screw that!  I get them for half that!!  And not just because I'm an 8 year long customer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /V


I thought about going to the local aids clinic and scalping seros lol. I think they're scripted 15iu a day for muscle wasting is memory serves right...


----------



## Snarky91

Serostim is done 4, 5, 6 mg for AIDS wasting. 12-18 iu a day. Doses are adjusted or given on and off schedule in response to the presentation of sides like glucose intolerance.


----------



## VictorZ06

Good thing about Serostim, they have a patent on their formula.  You only have to keep one can in the fridge at a time!  You only cool whatever you mix with water...the rest can be stored in your closet.  All other HGH has to be kept cool at ALL times.  Serostim is great for those who have to travel a lot and can't keep their stuff cool all the time...another reason why it's so expensive.  My old hook use to get his kits from Aids wasting patients.  They would rather have the cash than the kits.  Kinda sad actually....




/V


----------



## Serotonin101

There's a guy on a different board who's hook up is an aids patient who was found to have possible cancer which would cease administration of hgh to an aids patient. Luckily his doc for gh wasn't informed so he gets cheap gh he sells lol. Everyone wins.


----------



## JoeXXL

Hey I had a few questions,  I got the same gh, and it checked out on the site. I'm new here, just trying to learn from real experience. If you could hit me back I'd really appreciate it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## GrymReefer

The somatropin that is prescribed to some for lets say "anti-aging" and the other prescription is for some with AIDS or another wasting disease, would they possess the exact amino acid sequences that encode the peptide chain?  Or is there specific alteration to sequencing or even additions, deletions, etc that would lead it to being something other than a true single-chained polypeptide and thus be more beneficial for the specific ailment that is being treated?

Or am I just completely crazy for even thinking this?


----------



## bigdan420us

I am interested in what dosage and how often did you take a cycle. By cycle do you mean days on, days off?


----------



## NeighborMike

bigdan420us said:


> I am interested in what dosage and how often did you take a cycle. By cycle do you mean days on, days off?



there 1000 opinions on what to do

i use 10ius eod, 5 in the morning 5 at night


----------



## GrymReefer

Just read through this again...

Is this claiming that exogenous growth hormone usage eventually leads to hyperplasia occuring within the cells of a penis?  Now I'm not an individual who has needed to jump on the band wagon with penile enhancement, but isn't that a pretty far fetched statement?  Wouldn't consistent elevation of RBC count and proper hydration result in a larger erection?  

*Second to fourth digit ratio: a predictor of adult penile length*

_The second to fourth digit ratio (2D:4D) has been proposed as a putative  biomarker for prenatal testosterone and covaries with the sensitivity  of the androgen receptor (AR). Both prenatal testosterone and the AR  play a central role in penile growth. In this study, we investigated the  relationship between digit ratio and penile length. Korean men who were  hospitalized for urological surgery at a single tertiary academic  centre were examined in this study, and 144 men aged 20 years or older  who gave informed consent were prospectively enrolled. Right-hand  second- and fourth-digit lengths were measured by a single investigator  prior to measurement of penile length. Under anaesthesia, flaccid and  stretched penile lengths were measured by another investigator who did  not measure nor have any the information regarding the digit lengths.  Univariate and multivariate analysis using linear regression models  showed that only height was a significant predictive factor for flaccid  penile length (univariate analysis: r=0.185, P=0.026; multivariate analysis: r=0.172, P=0.038) and that only digit ratio was a significant predictive factor for stretched penile length (univariate analysis:r=−0.216, P=0.009; multivariate analysis: r=−0.201, P=0.024;  stretched penile length=−9.201×digit ratio + 20.577). Based on this  evidence, we suggest that the digit ratio can predict adult penile size  and that the effects of prenatal testosterone may in part explain the  differences in adult penile length._

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3739592/ 

I believe this should sum up my view.  It would be extremely difficult to hormonal-ly induce growth in the penis after leaving the prenatal development state.  Maybe there could be a possibility with exogenous hormone administration to a prepubescent individual right before beginning puberty and eventually through puberty till adulthood.....But who the fuck would do that to someone knowing the detrimental nature of exogenous hormone introduction.  I'm not 100% certain purberty would even be sustained.....

There isn't much to increase penile length/girth without some form of invasive surgery, but then what do you get from it?  An inch?  However you expose yourself to the possibility of desensitization?  Coming from someone who suffers from retarded ejaculation.. don't waste your breathe fretting over penile size and don't risk a surgery.  Just enjoy the fact that you properly function.


----------



## NeighborMike

GrymReefer said:


> Just read through this again...
> 
> Is this claiming that exogenous growth hormone usage eventually leads to hyperplasia occuring within the cells of a penis?  Now I'm not an individual who has needed to jump on the band wagon with penile enhancement, but isn't that a pretty far fetched statement?  *Wouldn't consistent elevation of RBC count and proper hydration result in a larger erection?  *
> 
> *Second to fourth digit ratio: a predictor of adult penile length*
> 
> _The second to fourth digit ratio (2D:4D) has been proposed as a putative  biomarker for prenatal testosterone and covaries with the sensitivity  of the androgen receptor (AR). Both prenatal testosterone and the AR  play a central role in penile growth. In this study, we investigated the  relationship between digit ratio and penile length. Korean men who were  hospitalized for urological surgery at a single tertiary academic  centre were examined in this study, and 144 men aged 20 years or older  who gave informed consent were prospectively enrolled. Right-hand  second- and fourth-digit lengths were measured by a single investigator  prior to measurement of penile length. Under anaesthesia, flaccid and  stretched penile lengths were measured by another investigator who did  not measure nor have any the information regarding the digit lengths.  Univariate and multivariate analysis using linear regression models  showed that only height was a significant predictive factor for flaccid  penile length (univariate analysis: r=0.185, P=0.026; multivariate analysis: r=0.172, P=0.038) and that only digit ratio was a significant predictive factor for stretched penile length (univariate analysis:r=−0.216, P=0.009; multivariate analysis: r=−0.201, P=0.024;  stretched penile length=−9.201×digit ratio + 20.577). Based on this  evidence, we suggest that the digit ratio can predict adult penile size  and that the effects of prenatal testosterone may in part explain the  differences in adult penile length._
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3739592/
> 
> I believe this should sum up my view.  It would be extremely difficult to hormonal-ly induce growth in the penis after leaving the prenatal development state.  Maybe there could be a possibility with exogenous hormone administration to a prepubescent individual right before beginning puberty and eventually through puberty till adulthood.....But who the fuck would do that to someone knowing the detrimental nature of exogenous hormone introduction.  I'm not 100% certain purberty would even be sustained.....
> 
> There isn't much to increase penile length/girth without some form of invasive surgery, but then what do you get from it?  An inch?  However you expose yourself to the possibility of desensitization?  Coming from someone who suffers from retarded ejaculation.. don't waste your breathe fretting over penile size and don't risk a surgery.  Just enjoy the fact that you properly function.



yes...thats why the claim steroids dont make your dick bigger in this post is wrong


----------



## GrymReefer

NeighborMike said:


> yes...thats why the claim steroids dont make your dick bigger in this post is wrong



See causing growth in girth is a lot different than increasing penile length to a distinguishable degree.  Shit I remember erections on trenabolone made me feel like my dick was just going to explode!  I swear I felt my heart beat in it lol.

I guess I'm just completely ignorant or just plain stupid in the usage of HGH.  I understand thickness from a optimized circulatory system, but penile length increasing from hormone induced hyperplasia?  I feel the last place the body would initiate cells to begin proliferation would be the penis not to mention cell proliferation is also a factor of tumor development... so cell population is constantly under regulatory mechanics.


----------



## NeighborMike

GrymReefer said:


> See causing growth in girth is a lot different than increasing penile length to a distinguishable degree.  Shit I remember erections on trenabolone made me feel like my dick was just going to explode!  I swear I felt my heart beat in it lol.
> 
> I guess I'm just completely ignorant or just plain stupid in the usage of HGH.  I understand thickness from a optimized circulatory system, but penile length increasing from hormone induced hyperplasia?  I feel the last place the body would initiate cells to begin proliferation would be the penis not to mention cell proliferation is also a factor of tumor development... so cell population is constantly under regulatory mechanics.



Yeah i realized after I posted what i said was technically wrong, increased bloodflow just adds to thickness and stiffness 

if any of these things actually made your dick grow some of us who have been using gear for a long time would give the mexican with the 19' a run for his money


----------



## GrymReefer

NeighborMike said:


> Yeah i realized after I posted what i said was technically wrong, increased bloodflow just adds to thickness and stiffness
> 
> if any of these things actually made your dick grow some of us who have been using gear for a long time would give* the mexican with the 19' a run for his money*



I honestly don't understand the infatuation with possessing an abnormal and disproportionate size penis in comparison to the rest of your body.

I remember taking showers after gym, sports etc. etc. and people like secretly trying to size each other up?!  Coming from someone who has actually experienced issues where I couldn't fit.. its not really all that great.  For a one night stand?  Sure.  For a lifetime partnership?  I think the significant other could give two shits less what equipment you have as long as you know how to use it and there is more than a physical connecton.  I had a friend that his wife had to get her vagina stretched by her gynecologist because it was physically impossible for them to actually have intercourse.  Worst part is after they had their first child she went from 140 lbs to 300+ lbs then divorced him?!?!  I'd say having a giant one just makes you cursed.


----------



## mankind

VictorZ06 said:


> You are very right.  A kit from a pharmacy can run you almost $1500 in some areas.  I will NEVER pay that.  I have been using HGH for a better part of 8 years or so.  Currently, these are what I have been running for the past 6 months, and I'm ever so happy with them.  I'm really lucky to be able to get these, it's all my bros and I currently run. (Not generic, no plain white box, labeled cans, authentication stickers to verify on the website, and they don't cost that much at all.  They are even a tad bit overdosed believe it or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /V



TheGreyTops (replaced Riptropins), come from factories in China.   In fact, unless you are getting pharmacy grade HGH, the HGH you are getting is coming from China.

You had mentioned people paying $700 for Grey Tops?  If you're paying half that you are *still* getting waaaaay ripped off.


----------



## allisonparker19

I clicked the link but don't see an option [mod-edit - _no sourcing please_ - cfc]


----------



## nolys

That's because no sourcing is allowed on bluelight


----------



## CFC

What a ridiculous thread, how did I miss this weak attempt at shilling before. Links removed, title changed, and thread locked!


----------

